# How I spent my weekend



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

This past weekend I went up to my grandma's lake house close to the Utah/Idaho boarder. First up, a picture of the view from the front porch.









Of course I took up numerous frames and a lot of BBs and paintballs. I didn't go through as many BBs as I thought, but didn't do to bad either.









After spending the day riding around in my Dad's new UTV with the family, I went back to the house and completed Be's Beer Challenge.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

It was still cool tho....Just showed the great penatration form a bb....Any way gladyou had a nice outing at grandmother's place

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Now I have seen the pics of bloody squirrles and birds killed by slingshots and I'm more than ok with them. But this post seemed to really upset me! How could you waste a perfectly good beer!?!?!?

I'm going to have to start my own cause...PETB...People for the Ethical Treatment of Beers!! 

All kidding aside...looks like you had a wonderful weekend! (I just love bb shooting!)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's not beer season in Utah/Idaho ?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Don't worry, no decent beer was harmed in the making of that video. I shot a can of Natural Light.


----------

